# Very Worried About Snowball Tonight ... : (



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Why is it that when we think our fluff babies are finally okay, especially after having been sick and then finally getting well ... something seems to happen again to make us worry?  

The problem is that I don't know if it's his tummy or the luxting patella. After my hubby takes Snowball for a walk ... or, if we play fetch with Snowball inside the house, Snowball will start making licking sounds and turn his head to the side (usually the right) About two years ago, Snowball was diagnosed with level one luxating patella. And, on Snowball's last visit to see Dr. Krisi, she asked us to observe Snowball, because I mentioned to her that I've seen his back leg slip a few times. (when running) She said he might have to have surgery. So, that's worry #1.

We are also noticing after he eats that he does pretty much the same thing. And, tonight I caught him burp once after eating. Well, actually he didn't eat his dinner, just a bite. So, after reading the bloat thread ... I am worried about that, too. In fact, I went back and re-read the bloat information, and I swear Snowball could have that. So, Worry #2.

Also, last night, when I was gving him a massage, I noticed about five hot spots on the left side. This has freaked me out. Worry #3.

Anyway, we have an appointment to have him checked out tomorrow by Dr. Krisi at noon. So, please say some prayers that it won't be anything bad. But, common sense tells me something is not right, for sure.  It breaks my heart when our precious fluff angels can't give us more details as to what they are feeling when something bothers them. I know something is way off, because it took an hour before Snowball could fall asleep late last night, after moving his head back and forth, and licking the air for so long.

If you have any advice as to questions or specific tests I should ask for, please advise.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am sorry you and Snowball are going thru this. The moving his head back and forth and licking, could he have a sore tooth or something caught in his mouth or throat? Just a wild guess. Just another side, we once had a German Shepherd (a real love) who acted like that but stiffened up all over too. I found it was after having given him heart worm meds and I stopped giving it to him and he never had another episode. Anyway, our prayers for you and Snowball and please keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad you are getting him in... it does sound like 'something' is off but doesn't mean it's a serious matter. 

My first thought with the licking was that maybe there was something 'caught in his mouth/teeth. I believe I read once they will do that also when the feel a bit of nausea. ( My friend pooch did this as a young pooch when in the car... from motion/car sickness. )

Whatever it is I'm sure the vet will get to the bottom of it and you bet the prayers are going out that nothing is serious for your Snowball!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie, I'm hoping and praying that it isn't anything major and that the vet will check Snowball out and give you some answers. It's that Mommy fine tuning that always picks up on stuff that isn't quite right and we want everything to be right. You've got my thoughts and prayers that your little sweetness will be fine. Let us know. :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

can u post picks of the "hot spots" because it could be something more concerning if they r not hot spots


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 18 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852776


> can u post picks of the "hot spots" because it could be something more concerning if they r not hot spots[/B]


Right now he is sleeping, Jaimie. But, if when wakes up, I will try and do that. The problem is that I caught them by feeling them. Then I did look at them, but his hair covers them up so easily. They feel and look like little scabs. Anyway, I will try and take pictures. Jaimie, do you think I should cut the hair down somewhat where these are?? I don't mind doing that if you think I should.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok if u can feel them ur ok....i was worried they were red blotches.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you are worried about Snowball. I found some small, dried scabs on Jodi recently too. I was at the vets about his ears and decided to mention it. He said his coat was not that healthy looking. It should look shinier and silkier and suggested "The Missing Link" food supplement. Not to say that is the key about your issue, but I realized afterwards, that he did not say what those scabs were. He did ask what flea med I used and what food I fed him, but no comment was made about this. This might not help much but just thought I would say that I found these too and it was not a big issue.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope Snowball's feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 18 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852781


> ok if u can feel them ur ok....i was worried they were red blotches.[/B]


Jaimie, I tried to take a picture of one of spots. See below. It's not a clear picture at all. But, the spot is brown and feels like a scab, for sure. There are about five of them in that area ... it's just hard to take pictures because he hair is long enough to hid them pretty well.  

When he woke up, and when I was trying to get a picture, he started that with his mouth again. But, now he went back on the sofa by Felix and stopped the licking sounds. We just gave Snowball 1/4 Pepcid. That seemed to help last night.

[attachment=58542:100_7558.JPG]

Oh, dear, the spot is in the center of the picture .. but, it's just too hard to catch on this darn camera. I have to talk to Santa about a new camera.

EDIT: Thank you, Jaimie, for replying to my thread and trying to help advise.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad it doesnt look like an emergency. ive seen some scary stuff on here that i had to send people to er but looks like snowball will be safe til his visit tomorrow


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Nov 18 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852764


> I am sorry you and Snowball are going thru this. The moving his head back and forth and licking, could he have a sore tooth or something caught in his mouth or throat? Just a wild guess. Just another side, we once had a German Shepherd (a real love) who acted like that but stiffened up all over too. I found it was after having given him heart worm meds and I stopped giving it to him and he never had another episode. Anyway, our prayers for you and Snowball and please keep us posted.[/B]


No, his teeth are fine. He just had a check-up for those and his teeth are in great condition. But, I have worried maybe something is going on in his esophagus (sp?) or throat. 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 18 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852768


> Glad you are getting him in... it does sound like 'something' is off but doesn't mean it's a serious matter.
> Thank you. I hope it's not.
> 
> My first thought with the licking was that maybe there was something 'caught in his mouth/teeth. I believe I read once they will do that also when the feel a bit of nausea. ( My friend pooch did this as a young pooch when in the car... from motion/car sickness. )
> ...


Yes, you are right about the nausea. I forgot to mention that. He has had a problem with that off and on. And, he vomited a couple of weeks ago. he had blood tests done and all was okay. Actually, for some reason, Dr. Krisi had wanted to rule out Addison's Disease.


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 18 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852770


> Marie, I'm hoping and praying that it isn't anything major and that the vet will check Snowball out and give you some answers. It's that Mommy fine tuning that always picks up on stuff that isn't quite right and we want everything to be right. You've got my thoughts and prayers that your little sweetness will be fine. Let us know. :grouphug: :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Sue.

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 18 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852782


> Sorry to hear that you are worried about Snowball. I found some small, dried scabs on Jodi recently too. I was at the vets about his ears and decided to mention it. He said his coat was not that healthy looking. It should look shinier and silkier and suggested "The Missing Link" food supplement. Not to say that is the key about your issue, but I realized afterwards, that he did not say what those scabs were. He did ask what flea med I used and what food I fed him, but no comment was made about this. This might not help much but just thought I would say that I found these too and it was not a big issue.[/B]


 That could be the missing link! I think maybe I'll check in more about the food supplements! Thank you! 

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Nov 18 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852783


> I hope Snowball's feeling better soon :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 18 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852790


> im glad it doesnt look like an emergency. ive seen some scary stuff on here that i had to send people to er but looks like snowball will be safe til his visit tomorrow[/B]


Thank you sooo much, Jaimie. :grouphug: 

I will let you and everyone else here know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about these worries. Hopefully the trip to the vet will bring positive news!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah sometimes gets a little food hung in her mouth,between her back teeth & gums,sometimes. She will jerk her head to the side & make eating motions,kinda looks like she's trying to talk over her shoulder. I was puzzled until I stuck my finger in her mouth & felt the kibble stuck in there. Hope Snowball is ok & there's nothing serious wrong.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, Marie. My heart is with you, honey. 

Possibly, could the licking the air be a piece of Snowball's chin hair, or side of the face hair stuck down his throat? Everytime my girls lick the air, it's never a choking sound, just the licking. Sure enough, it's a piece of their hair. They are in full coat. I hope I made sense.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marie, thoughts and prayers, are with our precious Snowball. 

Sending gentle hugs, from Aunty Deb ~ :grouphug: 

And here's one for you, my friend ~ :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 18 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852804


> Good luck tomorrow, Marie. My heart is with you, honey.
> 
> Possibly, could the licking the air be a piece of Snowball's chin hair, or side of the face hair stuck down his throat? Everytime my girls lick the air, it's never a choking sound, just the licking. Sure enough, it's a piece of their hair. They are in full coat. I hope I made sense.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Haley does this also! I didnt know what it was until I pulled some of her hair from out of her mouth.

Marie, I'm thinking of precious Snowball and praying everything will be fine(((((BIG HUGS))))))


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping Snowball is OK. Kepp us posted after the Vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I sure do hope Snowball will be found in great health by your Vet.

Mr Wookie also gets hairs in his mouth sometimes and licks the air until he either works the hair out or I find it and remove it. I hope it is this simple for you and Snowball.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Snowball not feeling well. I hope everything goes well at the vets and its nothing serious. Please update us.
I'll keep Snowball in my prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers , thoughts and love for you both..
Hope everything goes well today. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I hope Snowball is OK.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope Snowball get a good report from the vet today........He is such a wonderful little one! Please keep us informed. I will say prayers for him!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope Snowball's feeling better soon : :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your poor little Snowball is having such troubles. :grouphug: hugs and best wishes for a good vet outcome.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie had little scabby areas on him a month or so ago. Our vet thought they were from allergy's, he suggested I use medicated shampoo on him. hummmm, that seemed to do the trick....guess that was it. (?) But he's is still holding his back leg up, I'm still hoping he doesn't need surgery.

I sure hope Snowball doesn't have anything serious. Please keep us updated. Their symtoms sound similiar, so I'm waiting to hear what you find out. :huh:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Marie, now I am worried too. I'm so glad you're taking him in. Please let us know ASAP, ok? :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

LOTS OF PRAYERS GOING YA'LLS WAY


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - Thinking of you and Snowball Pie today and sending positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We're keeping positive thoughts going out to you and Snowball. Keep us in the loop after your vet visit, ok?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Snowball is.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww poor Snowball! How did his vet visit go today? Prayers that everything is ok!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

First of, all ... thank you so much for your posts, and for being so caring and supportive. I will go back and respond to some posts that were in tune with what we discussed with Dr. Krisi during Snowball's doctor appointment today. 

Krisi said there could be several causes for the licking and head movements, etc. ... some of which several of you have mentioned in your posts. And, I will get back to those so you know exactly which ones I am referring to. 

Okay. Dr. Krisi checked out Snowball from head to paw toes. Everything seem to be normal in that respect. However, she did see clearly on the videos I took last night ... that something definitely is causing Snowball some discomfort at times. 

Krisi did an in-house skin cytology to check the little spots that are on his skin. The test results show no sigh of anything serious. She gave us a bottle of Sebolux that she said should help clear/break up the scabs.

As far as the luxating patella ... she thinks Snowball is okay in that area right now. But, we are keeping an eye on it.

We did discuss in length today, that it might be best for Snowball to be reassessed by the behavior specialist, Dr. Reich. The main concern we discussed is the possibility that Snowball could have ... Syringomyelia or Chiari. When Dr. Reich first spent time at our home (for six and a half hours straight) observing Snowball, she said there was a possibility that he might have Chiari. I pray he doesn't. Dr. Reich, during her first visit here, suggested we wait to see what changes might happen with Snowball ... better or worse changes.

So, with that, we all think its' time to have Dr. Reich observe Snowball again. That way she will be able to spend a big part of the day right here at home observing Snowball in every way possible. We are also thinking, per discussion with Krisi, that it might be a good idea to think about having Snowball evaulated with a neurologist. Krisi said she wouldn't recommend an MRI, unless Dr. Bush (the neurologist) thinks that it's necessary. Krisi is concerned about the anesthesia that would be required for an MRI. Jaimie, I meant to ask Krisi if her concern is for the length of time Snowball would have to be under anesthesia? 

Dr. Krisi said we could also try a small dose of pain meds for Snowball ... if he countinues to have the same problems with the licking and head movements ... to see if it would help stop the licking and head movements, etc. She thinks he could be experiencing pain or nausea. 

Krisis is going to check in with us next week to make sure nothing seems to be getting worse. And, that will also give us time to consider and think of the different options to, hopefully, help Snowball. 

I feel as though I'm not explaining all of this very well. (I have a darn headache) But, I didn't want ot leave everyone up in the air with what happened today. Tomorrow I am going to share a video that I took last night when Snowball was experiencing the licking and head shaking and movements. It's better for Jaimie, and all of you who have shown an interest, (and what you have shared about your own experiences with your fluffs doing this) if you see it on video, instead of me trying to explain. 

I just pray it's not Chiari. 

Thank you, again, ladies, for caring so much. All of you are wonderful. And, please, if you have any thoughts or questions (I am not doing a good job of explaining what happened today) feel free to ask me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 19 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853085


> First of, all ... thank you so much for your posts, and for being so caring and supportive. I will go back and respond to some posts that were in tune with what we discussed with Dr. Krisi during Snowball's doctor appointment today.
> 
> Krisi said there could be several causes for the licking and head movements, etc. ... some of which several of you have mentioned in your posts. And, I will get back to those so you know exactly which ones I am referring to.
> 
> ...


Wow, Marie. You were SO smart to have taken a video. What an awesome mom you are. I will be closely following Snowball's situation--you guys are very special. Please keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

stacy's dog kodie (kodie's mommy) has chiari malformation and is doing well on his medication. i am curious to see the video to see what exactly he is doing. parker does a licking thing but its due to food or hair in his mouth. hopefully it is nothing serious


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are going to see a neurologist, I would see Dr. Dayrell-Hart at SouthPaws in Fairfax. Not that Dr. Bush isn't good, but Dr. D-H really, really knows this breed. 

They can be under for quite a while for the MRI, but if you are using the Iams Center in Vienna, last I checked, a boarded anesthesiologist is there the whole time. My Soda Pop has had 2 MRIs and did just fine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie, I have nothing to add since I don't know those conditions but know that I'm praying for Snowball and for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for your report on Snowball. As you know we all tend to 'fret' until we hear how the vet visit went.

I know nothing about either condition but so happy you have Dr. Jamie and JMM to help with what info they can. 

Know I will continue with the prayers for you little guy!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: Hugs from Nikki and me, and prayers, too.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We're rooting for Snowball and hope he's okay :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I have been checking to see if you had posted. I really hope things improve for your dear little Snowball. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Marie - I haven't been on for a few days - I"m so sorry little Snowball :wub: Pie is having problems/ I'm not familiar with the conditions you mention,
but I hope he has nothing serious. It was brilliant of you to take that video! Please give that precious little boy a big gentle hug from Bonbon - she's
always been a licker, by the way, faces, lips, noses, air - whatever. 

I'll be checking in for updates. :Good luck: and :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 19 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853092


> stacy's dog kodie (kodie's mommy) has chiari malformation and is doing well on his medication. i am curious to see the video to see what exactly he is doing. parker does a licking thing but its due to food or hair in his mouth. hopefully it is nothing serious[/B]


I might need your help tomorrow, or whenever you have time, Jamie, to help upload the videos. I have four videos from yesterday. 
The more I think about it, and with what I shared with Dr. Krisi, today, I am kind of worried about it being Chiari. Sometimes Snowball can be sleeping so soundly and then wake up suddenly and bark and then almost sound as though he is in distress. It's happened when there is no noise to wake him up. 

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853094


> If you are going to see a neurologist, I would see Dr. Dayrell-Hart at SouthPaws in Fairfax. Not that Dr. Bush isn't good, but Dr. D-H really, really knows this breed.
> 
> They can be under for quite a while for the MRI, but if you are using the Iams Center in Vienna, last I checked, a boarded anesthesiologist is there the whole time. My Soda Pop has had 2 MRIs and did just fine.[/B]


Thank you, Jackie. I will put Dr. Dayrell-Hart's name in my address book right now so I don't lose it. It's good to know that Soda Pop did fine with his MRI's. That's comforting to know.

I promise to respond to all the other posts tomorrow. I am sooooo tired from this longer day and am going to go to bed early for a change! I tried to upload four videos from yesterday to no avail. But, I am not giving up!!! I really want all of you to see these. It might help somebody else, too.

I can't thank you ladies enough for all your support, love, caring, and feedback. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'll be back tomorrow to get the videos up. In the meantime ... I wish all of you pleasant dreams. Or, Good Morning/afternoon to our friends in Europe!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Dear Jesus, we raise our hands to you and ask that you put a healing hand on our sweet little Snowball. Please guide the doctors to find a correct dx as soon as possible so that they may start him on whatever medication is necessary to heal him. Please put your loving hand on his mommy too. She is needing your love and guidance durning this difficult time. Lord, we know that in your name, all things are possible and we lift are prayers up to you. Amen rayer: rayer: rayer: 


I am so sorry you are going through this. We hope you have a peaceful nights sleep (Snowball too). We are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have any advice and know nothing about this condition but I did want to tell you how sorry I am. I know how bad it is when something's wrong with one of these babies. Its scary, frustrating and it breaks your heart when you don't know what to do. I'm thinking about you and Snowball and I pray everything will be fine. Please know everyone is praying for your little guy.
Please give him a hug from me and the girls. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Nov 18 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852764


> I am sorry you and Snowball are going thru this. The moving his head back and forth and licking, could he have a sore tooth or something caught in his mouth or throat? Just a wild guess. Just another side, we once had a German Shepherd (a real love) who acted like that but stiffened up all over too. I found it was after having given him heart worm meds and I stopped giving it to him and he never had another episode. Anyway, our prayers for you and Snowball and please keep us posted.[/B]


Thank you for you thoughts on this ... and for your prayers. :Flowers 2: Unfortunately, we are not sure what is the cause yet. His teeth have been checked. And, I've been checking his mouth, etc. He is on Revolution now ... he always got sick from the Frontline and another one (I can't think of the name at the moment) But, I do worry about these meds, too. 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 18 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852768


> Glad you are getting him in... it does sound like 'something' is off but doesn't mean it's a serious matter.
> 
> My first thought with the licking was that maybe there was something 'caught in his mouth/teeth. I believe I read once they will do that also when the feel a bit of nausea. ( My friend pooch did this as a young pooch when in the car... from motion/car sickness. )
> 
> Whatever it is I'm sure the vet will get to the bottom of it and you bet the prayers are going out that nothing is serious for your Snowball![/B]


Thank you, Terry, for your prayers and feedback. :Flowers 2: You are right about licking in regard to nausea. Also, sniffing the floor a lot.

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 18 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852770


> Marie, I'm hoping and praying that it isn't anything major and that the vet will check Snowball out and give you some answers. It's that Mommy fine tuning that always picks up on stuff that isn't quite right and we want everything to be right. You've got my thoughts and prayers that your little sweetness will be fine. Let us know. :grouphug: :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :tender: Here it is three in the morning and I am worrying again. I went to bed earlier, but, couldn't sleep right, hoping and praying that we get down to the bottom of this soon. And, that it is nothing serious. He was fine earlier in the evening, and then it started all over again later in the evening ... for at least an hour. He didn't want to eat his dinner. But, a little while ago, I gave him a little cheese and cherrios ... which he ate! I just wanted to see if he would eat something, and thank God, he did.

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 18 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852782


> Sorry to hear that you are worried about Snowball. I found some small, dried scabs on Jodi recently too. I was at the vets about his ears and decided to mention it. He said his coat was not that healthy looking. It should look shinier and silkier and suggested "The Missing Link" food supplement. Not to say that is the key about your issue, but I realized afterwards, that he did not say what those scabs were. He did ask what flea med I used and what food I fed him, but no comment was made about this. This might not help much but just thought I would say that I found these too and it was not a big issue.[/B]


That's interesting about Jodi's coat. I've felt as though Snowball's coat is not quite as shiny and silky as it normally has been. Actually, it tends to look a tad oily when it's close to his bath day. Dr. Krisi did say that can tend to cause skin problems. So, that's why she wants us to try this new shampoo for a while. And, you might be on to something about a "Missing Link" supplement. I am listening to everything everyone is sharing here. 

Thank you, Brenda, for sharing your experiences about Jodi. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Nov 18 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852783


> I hope Snowball's feeling better soon :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you! :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 18 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852799


> Marie, I'm so sorry to hear about these worries. Hopefully the trip to the vet will bring positive news![/B]


Awww ... thank you, Andrea. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 18 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852800


> Hannah sometimes gets a little food hung in her mouth,between her back teeth & gums,sometimes. She will jerk her head to the side & make eating motions,kinda looks like she's trying to talk over her shoulder. I was puzzled until I stuck my finger in her mouth & felt the kibble stuck in there. Hope Snowball is ok & there's nothing serious wrong.[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :Flowers 2: I do check his mouth to make sure nothing is stuck in there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 18 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852804


> Good luck tomorrow, Marie. My heart is with you, honey.
> 
> Possibly, could the licking the air be a piece of Snowball's chin hair, or side of the face hair stuck down his throat? Everytime my girls lick the air, it's never a choking sound, just the licking. Sure enough, it's a piece of their hair. They are in full coat. I hope I made sense.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Awww ... than you, Kerry. :tender: And, what you are sharing makes perfect sense.  


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 18 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852806


> Oh Marie, thoughts and prayers, are with our precious Snowball.
> 
> Sending gentle hugs, from Aunty Deb ~ :grouphug:
> 
> And here's one for you, my friend ~ :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Deb. :tender: I swear, I think about you, Edie, and everyone else who takes such loving care of so many sick fluff babies. I don't know how you do it. I worry my heart out so much for just one little precious fluff. 

Hugs back to you, Deb. Snowball says thank you, Aunty Deb. And, he sends healthy puppy doggie licks! :wub: 


QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 18 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852814


> QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 18 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852804





> Good luck tomorrow, Marie. My heart is with you, honey.
> 
> Possibly, could the licking the air be a piece of Snowball's chin hair, or side of the face hair stuck down his throat? Everytime my girls lick the air, it's never a choking sound, just the licking. Sure enough, it's a piece of their hair. They are in full coat. I hope I made sense.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Haley does this also! I didnt know what it was until I pulled some of her hair from out of her mouth.

Marie, I'm thinking of precious Snowball and praying everything will be fine(((((BIG HUGS))))))
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you so much, Celena. :tender: Now I'm beginning to wonder how they get the hair in their mouth. Because they have long coats? 
********************************************************************
quote name='pammy4501' date='Nov 18 2009, 11:34 PM' post='852828']
Hoping Snowball is OK. Kepp us posted after the Vet visit tomorrow.

Thank you, Pam. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 19 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852848


> I sure do hope Snowball will be found in great health by your Vet.
> 
> Mr Wookie also gets hairs in his mouth sometimes and licks the air until he either works the hair out or I find it and remove it. I hope it is this simple for you and Snowball.[/B]


Thank you, Miss Melanie. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 19 2009, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852849


> I'm sorry to hear about Snowball not feeling well. I hope everything goes well at the vets and its nothing serious. Please update us.
> I'll keep Snowball in my prayers.[/B]


Thank you, Jane. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 19 2009, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852882


> Sending prayers , thoughts and love for you both..
> Hope everything goes well today. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Andrea, for the prayers, thoughts, and love. :tender: 


QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852894


> Aw, I hope Snowball is OK.[/B]


Thank you, Marti. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 08:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852902


> I hope Snowball get a good report from the vet today........He is such a wonderful little one! Please keep us informed. I will say prayers for him!!![/B]


Awww ... thank you, Dianne. :tender: 


QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 19 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852903


> I hope Snowball's feeling better soon : :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Jo. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 19 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852905


> I am so sorry to hear your poor little Snowball is having such troubles. :grouphug: hugs and best wishes for a good vet outcome.[/B]


Thank you, Maureen. :tender: 


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 19 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852916


> Archie had little scabby areas on him a month or so ago. Our vet thought they were from allergy's, he suggested I use medicated shampoo on him. hummmm, that seemed to do the trick....guess that was it. (?) But he's is still holding his back leg up, I'm still hoping he doesn't need surgery.
> 
> I sure hope Snowball doesn't have anything serious. Please keep us updated. Their symtoms sound similiar, so I'm waiting to hear what you find out. :huh:[/B]


Well, I guess I haven't been much help so far. I will let you know how the medicated shampoo works with Snowball. But, I think his problem goes beyond that. I hope Archie doesn't need the surgery either, Pat. :grouphug: 

I am hoping someone can help get my videos up tomorrow so that you and everyone else can see exactly what Snowball does when these episodes occur. 


QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 19 2009, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852917


> Oh Marie, now I am worried too. I'm so glad you're taking him in. Please let us know ASAP, ok? :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Pam. :tender: Dr. Krisi is going to check in with us before Thanksgiving. I'm thinking tonight that maybe we will try the medication that Krisi is thinking about ... just to see if it makes a difference. And, I guess that would help us see if it is basically pain related. I forget the name of the meds ... but, it's used for seizures, too. Snowball would, however, be getting a low dose. I want to think about this more though. And, I will make an appointment with Dr. Reich to visit here. And, take Jackie's suggestion to check into the neurologist in Vienna. All of this though, won't happen until after the holidays. Unless, God forbid, an emergency situation arose.


QUOTE (bailey02 @ Nov 19 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852921


> LOTS OF PRAYERS GOING YA'LLS WAY[/B]


Thank you. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 19 2009, 09:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852927


> Marie - Thinking of you and Snowball Pie today and sending positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :tender: Hey, I've been thinking about Tyler, too. :wub: I'm bet he's recovering nicely.

QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 19 2009, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852935


> We're keeping positive thoughts going out to you and Snowball. Keep us in the loop after your vet visit, ok? [/B]


Thank you, Sandra. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Nov 19 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853003


> Just checking in to see how Snowball is.[/B]


Awww ... thank you! :tender: 


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 19 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853029


> Aww poor Snowball! How did his vet visit go today? Prayers that everything is ok![/B]


Thank you, Tammy. :tender: I wrote an update. And, hope to get the videos up this weekend so yo can see what Snowball does.

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 19 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853089


> Wow, Marie. You were SO smart to have taken a video. What an awesome mom you are. I will be closely following Snowball's situation--you guys are very special. Please keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Pam. :tender: I am terrible lately, with getting my thoughts and words together ... blame it on the MS.  So, I thought some videos would help see what was going on better. I will continue to update, for sure.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

stacy's dog kodie (kodie's mommy) has chiari malformation and is doing well on his medication. i am curious to see the video to see what exactly he is doing. parker does a licking thing but its due to food or hair in his mouth. hopefully it is nothing serious

I've tried several times in the wee hours of the morning here to bring up those videos. If you see this, Jaimie, maybe you could help me? I haven't shown any videos online ... but, I do know how to upload the pictures. Are the videos uploaded differently? Maybe if you see this and can help, you can PM me.
******************************************************************************
QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853094


> If you are going to see a neurologist, I would see Dr. Dayrell-Hart at SouthPaws in Fairfax. Not that Dr. Bush isn't good, but Dr. D-H really, really knows this breed.
> 
> They can be under for quite a while for the MRI, but if you are using the Iams Center in Vienna, last I checked, a boarded anesthesiologist is there the whole time. My Soda Pop has had 2 MRIs and did just fine.[/B]


Jackie, do they use contrast dye with the MRI's? I read about your Soda Pop. He had luxating patella, right? Twice? And, then he was able to do agility, right? If, so, that sounds so hopeful. I thought once Maltese were diagnosed with luxating patella, and even with surgery, they couldn't go through agility training. I think if Snowball didn't have the luxating patella ... agility training would be so good for him. 
**************************************************************


Marie, I have nothing to add since I don't know those conditions but know that I'm praying for Snowball and for you. :grouphug:

Awww ... Thank you again, Sue. Hugs.

***********************************************
QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 19 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853104


> Thank you so much for your report on Snowball. As you know we all tend to 'fret' until we hear how the vet visit went.
> 
> I know nothing about either condition but so happy you have Dr. Jamie and JMM to help with what info they can.
> 
> Know I will continue with the prayers for you little guy![/B]


Thank you, Terry. And, I am so grateful to learn as much as I can from Jaimie and Jackie. Also, others experiences here are teaching me so much. 


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853107


> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Sher! If you happen to see this before Jaimie, maybe you can help me get the videos up? Help anybody!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 19 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853111


> :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: Hugs from Nikki and me, and prayers, too.[/B]


Thank you, Suzan, for the prayers and hugs. :tender: On another note ... I'm working on some recipes ideas that I asked you for. Thank you so much!


QUOTE (dkolack @ Nov 19 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853113


> We're rooting for Snowball and hope he's okay :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much! 


QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 19 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853120


> Thanks for the update. I have been checking to see if you had posted. I really hope things improve for your dear little Snowball. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Maureen. 


QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Nov 19 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853138


> Oh, Marie - I haven't been on for a few days - I"m so sorry little Snowball :wub: Pie is having problems/ I'm not familiar with the conditions you mention,
> but I hope he has nothing serious. It was brilliant of you to take that video! Please give that precious little boy a big gentle hug from Bonbon - she's
> always been a licker, by the way, faces, lips, noses, air - whatever.
> 
> I'll be checking in for updates. :Good luck: and :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Dorothy! :tender: Gosh, it's interesting to hear how maany lickers we have here! 

I gave Snowball the hug from Bonbon. :wub: He said he wouldn't mind another hug. He thinks she's a beauty. :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 19 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853144


> Dear Jesus, we raise our hands to you and ask that you put a healing hand on our sweet little Snowball. Please guide the doctors to find a correct dx as soon as possible so that they may start him on whatever medication is necessary to heal him. Please put your loving hand on his mommy too. She is needing your love and guidance durning this difficult time. Lord, we know that in your name, all things are possible and we lift are prayers up to you. Amen rayer: rayer: rayer:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry you are going through this. We hope you have a peaceful nights sleep (Snowball too). We are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jennifer! Your prayers is beautiful and so touching. It brought tears to my eyes. Thank you, again, for your prayers and hugs. 


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 20 2009, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853163


> I don't have any advice and know nothing about this condition but I did want to tell you how sorry I am. I know how bad it is when something's wrong with one of these babies. Its scary, frustrating and it breaks your heart when you don't know what to do. I'm thinking about you and Snowball and I pray everything will be fine. Please know everyone is praying for your little guy.
> Please give him a hug from me and the girls.
> :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Jane. :tender: I gave him the hugs from you and your girls. He's a lucky guy with all of these hugs from such pretty girls. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH gosh Marie. I dont' even know what to say. I am not familiar w/these conditions either, but do want you to know that precious Snowball is in my prayers. Don't lose hope and stay positive. We are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how I missied this post...I am sorry that Snowball is not feeling well. I hope whatever it is, that it will be a quick fix and he will be back to his old self in no time. In the meanwhile, I will be praying for your little fluff.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Marie please know you and Snowball are in my heart and prayers. I'm sure you are both physically and emotionally exhausted. Hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda had MRIs of his head and neck. Yes, they used contrast. 

Soda had traumatic luxating patella injuries, not genetic LP. But my previous dog had one genetic LP that worsened, had surgery, and returned to agility. I just did rehab and added activity based on my vet's recommendations. Soda is very sound and runs agility and does competitive obedience. I cannot emphasize enough starting rehab ahead of time to strengthen things up and following through with it post op.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 20 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853306


> Soda had MRIs of his head and neck. Yes, they used contrast.
> 
> Soda had traumatic luxating patella injuries, not genetic LP. But my previous dog had one genetic LP that worsened, had surgery, and returned to agility. I just did rehab and added activity based on my vet's recommendations. Soda is very sound and runs agility and does competitive obedience. I cannot emphasize enough starting rehab ahead of time to strengthen things up and following through with it post op.[/B]


Jackie, how can one find out if a dog has genetic LP? I mean if one doesn't get that information directly from the breeder?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If the dog is born with it (always has it on vet visits) or typically if both knees are affected that is usually genetic. If due to an injury you will usually know because the dog will be painful and lame suddenly. You can get injuries after the knees are already loose from genetics. My vet could tell easily at surgery that it was an injury.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Praying that you and the doctors are able to get to the bottom of this, and quickly ... and that the cause is not a serious issue. Hugs to you ... gentle, feel better hugs to sweet Snowball!

Tchelsi sends feel better flowers:
[attachment=58622:tchelsi_flowers.jpg]


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Marie, I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner! I haven't had a chance to check in for a few days. I am so sorry to hear Snowball hasn't been feeling well. I pray you can find the cause of this soon and it won't be serious. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I'll be watching for updates and keeping you both in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers for little Snowball rayer: rayer: rayer: ,that the doctors can get him well again. For the video, you need to upload to youtube or photobucket & then copy/paste the correct link into your thread.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gosh, I'm worried about Snowball. Please let me know what the neurologist says. I really hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Jaimie and Sue, for helping me learn how to upload the videos so that I can share them with everyone here. :tender: It took me a while ... but, on this link you should be able to see the four videos. Finally! 

Sorry, the noise in the background is the dishwasher ... it sounds ten times louder on video than in person! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/LoveMySnowball#p/u/3/5VQHRyePjQY


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and Snowball are going through this.

I hope Snowball's vet will be able to find out what's causing this, and that whatever it is, it's easily treatable/curable.

Please keep us updated! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Saw the videos and in one you mentioned it is happening after he has been eating... and in first post said it happened after walks as well. I was just wondering are there times that he doesn't do this? I mean does he go for periods when this is not happening? and if so, when the episodes do happen, how long do they last?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor baby! I hope you can find out soon what is causing this.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We sure are hoping you get your answers really soon!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, just saw the videos, any updates on your baby?
hugs & prayers :heart: 
Florence&C


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Poor Snowball. I do hope you are able to get to the bottom of this. It almost looks as though he has acid reflux or something. It is obvious something is bothering him. Please keep us informed. :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

it sounds like you are getting excellent care for snowball and i hope its nothing serious. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

My heart just breaks for you and Snowball. I hope they find out what is causing this, I hope its nothing serious and he's back to his happy self in no time. Please keep us updated. 
Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 20 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853224


> OH gosh Marie. I dont' even know what to say. I am not familiar w/these conditions either, but do want you to know that precious Snowball is in my prayers. Don't lose hope and stay positive. We are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Tammy. :tender: Yesterday Snowball seemed to have about six episodes with whatever is happening. Today, so far, and knock on wood ... he has been just fine. He had breakfast and ate everything. I did update the videos so you can all see exactly what has been going on with Snowball. 

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Nov 20 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853227


> I don't know how I missied this post...I am sorry that Snowball is not feeling well. I hope whatever it is, that it will be a quick fix and he will be back to his old self in no time. In the meanwhile, I will be praying for your little fluff.[/B]


Thank you, Donna. :tender: 


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 20 2009, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853251


> Marie please know you and Snowball are in my heart and prayers. I'm sure you are both physically and emotionally exhausted. Hang in there. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Crystal. :tender: He's doing so much better than yesterday. But, every time I think things are going to be okay ... another episode will catch me off guard. 


QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 20 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853306


> Soda had MRIs of his head and neck. Yes, they used contrast.
> 
> Soda had traumatic luxating patella injuries, not genetic LP. But my previous dog had one genetic LP that worsened, had surgery, and returned to agility. I just did rehab and added activity based on my vet's recommendations. Soda is very sound and runs agility and does competitive obedience. I cannot emphasize enough starting rehab ahead of time to strengthen things up and following through with it post op.[/B]


Soda's story is so inspiring, Jackie. I hear you ... about starting rehab ahead of time to strengthen things up and following through with it post op. Thank you, Jackie, for the tips and advice. :tender: 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Nov 20 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853419


> Oh Marie, I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner! I haven't had a chance to check in for a few days. I am so sorry to hear Snowball hasn't been feeling well. I pray you can find the cause of this soon and it won't be serious. rayer: rayer: rayer:
> 
> I'll be watching for updates and keeping you both in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Allison. :tender: 


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 21 2009, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853460


> Prayers for little Snowball rayer: rayer: rayer: ,that the doctors can get him well again. For the video, you need to upload to youtube or photobucket & then copy/paste the correct link into your thread.[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :tender: I finally added the videos to this thread.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 20 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853392


> Praying that you and the doctors are able to get to the bottom of this, and quickly ... and that the cause is not a serious issue. Hugs to you ... gentle, feel better hugs to sweet Snowball!
> 
> 
> Tchelsi sends feel better flowers:
> [attachment=58622:tchelsi_flowers.jpg][/B]


Thank you, Heidi and Tchelsi, for the prayers, and for the feel better flowers! :tender: 


QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 21 2009, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853471


> Gosh, I'm worried about Snowball. Please let me know what the neurologist says. I really hope it is nothing serious.[/B]


Thank you, Pam. :tender: Tomorrow I am calling to make apointments for Snowball.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 21 2009, 05:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853505


> I'm so sorry you and Snowball are going through this.
> 
> I hope Snowball's vet will be able to find out what's causing this, and that whatever it is, it's easily treatable/curable.
> 
> Please keep us updated! :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Sarah. :tender: 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 21 2009, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853507


> Saw the videos and in one you mentioned it is happening after he has been eating... and in first post said it happened after walks as well. I was just wondering are there times that he doesn't do this? I mean does he go for periods when this is not happening? and if so, when the episodes do happen, how long do they last?[/B]


Good questions! i was wondering if anybody would notice what I said on the one of videos ... about it happening after he eats. 

It seems to happen often after he eats and when he goes for walks. Last night and today, however, he was 100% okay right after eating. But, I'm wondering if reflux later could be part of the problem. However, after his walks, he has those episodes that you can see in the videos. And, I have been wondering why it happens a lot after he eats. It makes me think sometihng might be nerve related.

And, yes, there is a lot of time in-between when he seems to be okay. When he has the episodes, they usually last an hour or so. 


QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 21 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853525


> Poor baby! I hope you can find out soon what is causing this.[/B]


Thank you, Robin. :tender: 


QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 21 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853550


> We sure are hoping you get your answers really soon![/B]


Thank you, Sandra. :tender: 


QUOTE (mfa @ Nov 21 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853580


> Marie, just saw the videos, any updates on your baby?
> hugs & prayers :heart:
> Florence&C[/B]


Thank you, Florence. :tender: I am going to call and set up an appointment. I will update as soon as I know anything as to what we are going to do next.


QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Nov 21 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853581


> Poor Snowball. I do hope you are able to get to the bottom of this. It almost looks as though he has acid reflux or something. It is obvious something is bothering him. Please keep us informed. :wub:[/B]


Thank you. :tender: It's interesting that you mentioned reflux. Because I have been thinking this, too. But, than it happens after he has his walks, too.


QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 21 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853605


> it sounds like you are getting excellent care for snowball and i hope its nothing serious. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Tami. :tender: I'm also going to ask Dr. Krisi about the neck area, as you suggested. With what you experienced with Shiva, it makes sense.


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 21 2009, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853616


> My heart just breaks for you and Snowball. I hope they find out what is causing this, I hope its nothing serious and he's back to his happy self in no time. Please keep us updated.
> Hugs and prayers.[/B]


Awww ... than you so much, Jane. :tender:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hugs to you and Snowball. Awe I hope you find out what's causing this and that its not serious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 22 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853788


> Hugs to you and Snowball. Awe I hope you find out what's causing this and that its not serious.[/B]


Thank you, Terry. :tender: I think it was only a few hours ago that I posted Snowball was doing fine today. But, after I posted he's had at least three more episodes like shown on the videos.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just looked at the video ..I sure hope the Vet can figure this out and baby Snowball can be on the mend...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Marie - just checking in to see if there's any news today, and to let Bonbon send another hug :grouphug: to Snowball - we're thing of you both!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending our well wishes to dearest Snowball.
:hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 22 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853806


> I just looked at the video ..I sure hope the Vet can figure this out and baby Snowball can be on the mend...[/B]


Thank you, Kathy. :tender: 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Nov 22 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853808


> Hi Marie - just checking in to see if there's any news today, and to let Bonbon send another hug :grouphug: to Snowball - we're thing of you both! [/B]


Thank you, Dorothy. :tender: I'm waiting for Dr. Krisi to call me today. And, then we wil take it from there. 

Snowball loves Bonbon's hugs! :wub: 


QUOTE (Canada @ Nov 23 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853900


> Sending our well wishes to dearest Snowball.
> :hugging:[/B]


Thank you so much! :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My heart just melted watching those videos. I'm praying that they figure out what is wrong w/Snowball. At least he doesn't seem to be in pain though, and I will add that Snowball's cute little face and fluffy body look so cute as always. I just want to squeeze him w/hugs and kisses. Do keep us updated Marie. My prayers are with you both. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Marie, wanted to let you know I was thinking of you and precious Snowball :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - Poor Snowball, although thankfully in the tape he doesn't look like he's that uncomfortable with what he's doing. But of course to us it's concerning. Am hoping you get to the bottom of this. What a good idea to tape our fluffs when something's wrong and have real evidence of what you're talking about. I always felt like when my son was little I'd described something (that of course would never happen at the doctor's office) that they'd look at me very skeptically...like I was exaggerating or belittle what I'd say. Having it on tape is a really good idea for fluff or skin kids. Hope you're taking care of yourself. I know how stressful it can be.
xoxoxo, Sue


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Those videos make me sad for poor little Snowball - I am really hoping that you are able to figure out what is causing him to do this. While he doesn't look like he's in pain he also doesn't look comfortable (not sure if I am explaining that well). I do wonder why it happens after walks and after he eats but seems to now occur whenever - strikes me as odd. I might see if it's happening after he eats anything (dirt, dust, drinks, etc).

Hunter and I will keep Snowball (and you!) in our thoughts!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for you and Snowball as I know this must be upsetting for both of you. Have you had any response from the vet as to cause yet?


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't read all the other posts, but I did watch the video...

When I saw it, I instantly thought...teeth?? Do you think he could be having a tooth problem. With the mouth and licking, maybe he has an infection or absess or something like that. I think you said it's caused after he eats? And since Maltese are notorious for teeth problems...that is just what I thought from watching.

Hope the vet figures something out...best of luck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking on you and Snowball. Hope you get some answers soon.
{{Hugs}}


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sending you and Snowball hugs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 23 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854023


> My heart just melted watching those videos. I'm praying that they figure out what is wrong w/Snowball. At least he doesn't seem to be in pain though, and I will add that Snowball's cute little face and fluffy body look so cute as always. I just want to squeeze him w/hugs and kisses. Do keep us updated Marie. My prayers are with you both. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Tammy. :tender: I'll squeeze him with hugs and kisses from you. :wub: The last couple of days he has been doing just fine. But, every time I think things are better, then it starts again. So, we need to find out what is going on, for sure. We have an appointment with the neurologist that Jackie recommended. Snowball will see Dr. Dayrell-Hart on December 8th. There was an opening for December 1, but, my husband will be in Tucson to celebrate his mother's 90th birthday. If we thought Snowball was getting worse, of course, we would have taken the earlier appointment. 


QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 23 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854028


> Marie, wanted to let you know I was thinking of you and precious Snowball :heart:[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Celena. :tender: 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 23 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854036


> Marie - Poor Snowball, although thankfully in the tape he doesn't look like he's that uncomfortable with what he's doing. But of course to us it's concerning. Am hoping you get to the bottom of this. What a good idea to tape our fluffs when something's wrong and have real evidence of what you're talking about. I always felt like when my son was little I'd described something (that of course would never happen at the doctor's office) that they'd look at me very skeptically...like I was exaggerating or belittle what I'd say. Having it on tape is a really good idea for fluff or skin kids. Hope you're taking care of yourself. I know how stressful it can be.
> xoxoxo, Sue[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :tender: One of the conerns has been that he can do the same thing over and over for up to an hour or so ... without stopping. Also, from what I am understanding, if a dog moves his head toward the rear, as Snowball oftern does, it can be a sign that he is experiencing pain or feeling uncomfortable. he does have a level one luxating patella in the right rear hind leg/knee. And, the constant sniffing of the capeting, licking of lips, etc., can be related to nausea.

Also, I've received PM's from different members sharing their similar experiences with their fluff's, that are seen on the videos ... with their fluff's having had problems related to neck/cervical, and/or seizures problems, etc. And, Snowball's doctors want to rule our Chiari. 

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 23 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854122


> Those videos make me sad for poor little Snowball - I am really hoping that you are able to figure out what is causing him to do this. While he doesn't look like he's in pain he also doesn't look comfortable (not sure if I am explaining that well). I do wonder why it happens after walks and after he eats but seems to now occur whenever - strikes me as odd. I might see if it's happening after he eats anything (dirt, dust, drinks, etc).
> 
> Hunter and I will keep Snowball (and you!) in our thoughts![/B]


Thank you, Erin. :tender: Yes, you explained it very well. You are right. I wasn't sure how much of a concern it was until after Dr. Krisi, Jaimie, and Jackie saw the videos. It's been confirmed it's not normal. 

As for the walks and eating patterns ... it happens the most after walks. It was happening a lot after eating, but, not as often at the moment. So, yes, it does seem odd. I'm wondering if his neck or something gets out of sorts when he bends down to eat out of his bowl. Does that make sense?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A thought came to me and wondering if it is disc related and the reason for the sporatic behavior. I know a pooch on the diabetes board had similar issues and it was after a grooming session. though grommer stated nothing out of the ordinary happened, tests showed there was indeed a disc problem in the neck/shoulder area ( I do forget which ) . 
This may have been already been suggested as i haven't had time to read thru all posts.

regardless i'm continuing to keep little Snowball in my prayers for solution!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope Snowball is doing ok. I am glad you got the appointment, hopefully they can find an answer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Nov 24 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854352


> Prayers for you and Snowball as I know this must be upsetting for both of you. Have you had any response from the vet as to cause yet?[/B]


Thank you. :tender: We don't know what causes the episodes yet. The past two days Snowball has been okay. He had one short episode yesterday. But, this is not unusual for it to stop for a little while. And, then, unfortunately, it seems to come back with longer episodes. Snowball's regular vet, Dr. Erwin (Krisi) checks in with us often. Snowball has an appointment with a neurologist on December 8th ... two weeks from now.

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Nov 24 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854383


> I didn't read all the other posts, but I did watch the video...
> 
> When I saw it, I instantly thought...teeth?? Do you think he could be having a tooth problem. With the mouth and licking, maybe he has an infection or absess or something like that. I think you said it's caused after he eats? And since Maltese are notorious for teeth problems...that is just what I thought from watching.
> 
> Hope the vet figures something out...best of luck![/B]


Thank you for asking and for your thoughts. :Flowers 2: I can undrestand why you would question the teeth. I would, too. But, it is not the teeth. His teeth and gums are checked on a regular basis and they are healthy. 


QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 24 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854412


> Just checking on you and Snowball. Hope you get some answers soon.
> {{Hugs}}[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Pam. :tender: His neurology appointment is December 8th. And, Dr. Krisi is checking in a lot to make sure nothing gets worse before then. 


QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 24 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854419


> Sending you and Snowball hugs![/B]


Thank you, again, Tami. And, thank you for your PM. :tender: I've taken notes on what you and others have shared in regard to the experiences with your own fluff babies. 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 24 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854426


> A thought came to me and wondering if it is disc related and the reason for the sporatic behavior. I know a pooch on the diabetes board had similar issues and it was after a grooming session. though grommer stated nothing out of the ordinary happened, tests showed there was indeed a disc problem in the neck/shoulder area ( I do forget which ) .
> This may have been already been suggested as i haven't had time to read thru all posts.
> 
> regardless i'm continuing to keep little Snowball in my prayers for solution![/B]


Yes, I am wondering the same thing, too, Terry. And, as I expressed above to Tami ... I am taking notes on everything all of you have shared here. It makes sense what you are thinking/questioning. Thank you, Terry, for your thoughts on this. :tender: 


QUOTE (mpappie @ Nov 24 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854441


> I hope Snowball is doing ok. I am glad you got the appointment, hopefully they can find an answer.[/B]


Thank you! :tender:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just watched Snowballs videos. What he's doing is definitely different than anything I've ever seen Boo & Hannah do in regards to licking,even though they've both done some pretty weird things a time or 2. Since he's doing that on a regular basis,I can see why you're worried. Hope there's a simple explanation with a quick fix & I will pray for exactly that. rayer: Poor little guy,give him a kiss on that sweet little head for me. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wondering that if indeed a neck/shoulder disc issue and happens after he eats,,,, wondering if raising his bowl a little might help? I'm thinking the bending of the head while eating might cause some distress? 
If when on walks he spends a lot of time with nose to the ground as most do.. it's the same 'basic position' and why both these activity seems to trigger episodes?
(Yeah ... just doing some 'thinking out loud' .... )


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 24 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854560


> Just watched Snowballs videos. What he's doing is definitely different than anything I've ever seen Boo & Hannah do in regards to licking,even though they've both done some pretty weird things a time or 2. Since he's doing that on a regular basis,I can see why you're worried. Hope there's a simple explanation with a quick fix & I will pray for exactly that. rayer: Poor little guy,give him a kiss on that sweet little head for me. :grouphug:[/B]


Aww ... Tammy. I gave Snowball the kiss from you. Thank you! :wub: 

I, too, of course, hope it is nothing serious.  


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 24 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854566


> Just wondering that if indeed a neck/shoulder disc issue and happens after he eats,,,, wondering if raising his bowl a little might help? I'm thinking the bending of the head while eating might cause some distress?
> If when on walks he spends a lot of time with nose to the ground as most do.. it's the same 'basic position' and why both these activity seems to trigger episodes?
> (Yeah ... just doing some 'thinking out loud' .... )[/B]


You are thinking exactly the same thoughts I have been having, Terry! Thank you, Terry! :tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Marie, my heart hurts for you. I'm not trying to make you down, really I'm not. I know that feeling of what is happening right now. You just try to care of yourself too, throughout. Please?!!!
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Marie, I pray they find out what is going on and fix it. I can't even imagine your worry. I am SO sorry your both going through this.
I hope everything turns ok for precious Snowball.
Sending SO much love & prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie -- No ideas here. All I want to do is send both you and Snowball a big hug and a kiss and tell you that you're very much on my mind and in my heart. Hoping the appt on the 8th sheds some light. And I have to say our members are soooo helpful. 
And Happy Thanksgiving!! :hugging: As Kerry said, try to relax. I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just thinking about you and Snowball. I hope everything's going better with that boy. 
Please give him a Thanksgiving hug for us. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 25 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854606


> Marie, my heart hurts for you. I'm not trying to make you down, really I'm not. I know that feeling of what is happening right now. You just try to care of yourself too, throughout. Please?!!!
> xoxoxoxooxox[/B]


Thank you, Kerry. :tender: 

The good news is that the last three days Snowball has been fine. But, I don't understand though, why he gets those ... I call them* episodes* ... off and on. I will be taking the videos you saw to the neurologist. The great news is that we had a lovely Thanksgiving. (low key this year) And, I gave Snowball a little baked sweet potato ( 2 teaspoons ... plain) for Thanksgiving ... and, he LOVED it! And, he ate his chicken and green beans, so I am very happy about that. His appetite is very good! 

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 25 2009, 06:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854631


> Marie, I pray they find out what is going on and fix it. I can't even imagine your worry. I am SO sorry your both going through this.
> I hope everything turns ok for precious Snowball.
> Sending SO much love & prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Andrea, for all the love and prayers. :tender: 


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 25 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854671


> Marie -- No ideas here. All I want to do is send both you and Snowball a big hug and a kiss and tell you that you're very much on my mind and in my heart. Hoping the appt on the 8th sheds some light. And I have to say our members are soooo helpful.
> And Happy Thanksgiving!! :hugging: As Kerry said, try to relax. I know it's easier said than done.[/B]


Thank you, Sue, for the hugs, kisses, and thoughts. It means the world to me. :tender: And, you are right ... so many members have been helpful. I have a list of questions to ask the neurologist ... from SM members who have shared their own personal experiences with their fluff babies. And, of course, Jaimie and Jackie.

I hope you and your family had a wonderful Thanksgiving, Sue!


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 25 2009, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854893


> Just thinking about you and Snowball. I hope everything's going better with that boy.
> Please give him a Thanksgiving hug for us. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Jane. :tender: And, I gave Snowball the Thanksgivng hug! :wub: He sends kisses back to you and your beautiful girls. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, just stopping in to see if there was an update. I really hope it's nothing serious and that they figure this thing out soon, I can imagine how worried you must be. 

Glad your Thanksgiving was nice. Please give Snowball a kiss from me and the kids.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

So glad to hear that Snowball had a nice Thanksgiving. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 27 2009, 02:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855119


> Hi, just stopping in to see if there was an update. I really hope it's nothing serious and that they figure this thing out soon, I can imagine how worried you must be.
> 
> Glad your Thanksgiving was nice. Please give Snowball a kiss from me and the kids.[/B]


Thank you, Pat. :tender: 

This is another day without those episodes, thank you God. So, I am sooo grateful for that. However, he has not been out for walks in over a week now (it's been very rainy and wet here) ... so, I'm wondering if that is related to what goes on with those episodes. I know he's had them after eating, too ... but, maybe on the same day he was out for walks. I'm sure we'll get some answers with his appointment on December 8th.

I will give Snowball the kisses from you and the kids. He will LOVE these special kisses! :wub: :wub: :wub: 



QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 27 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855189


> So glad to hear that Snowball had a nice Thanksgiving. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank You! :tender: By the way, I love your siggy picture! You have three adorable fluff babies! :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Very glad to hear you've had a couple of quiet days. Hope it continues! Praying for the best!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Still sending positive thoughts to you and Snowball! :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sending big hugs to you and Snowball :tender: :tender: I hope he is going to be ok. Glad you have had a good couple of days. :Good luck:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Snowball is having some good days and I hope they continue. We're thinking about you two and sending prayers and good thoughts. I hope you get positive news when you have your appointment the 8th. 
Please give Snowball hugs and kisses from me and the girls. :wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi and I are glad to hear you and Snowball enjoyed the past few days episode free.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 27 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855293


> Very glad to hear you've had a couple of quiet days. Hope it continues! Praying for the best![/B]


Thank you, Maggie. :tender: Well, last evening when Snowball was eating his dinner, he had one tiny episode. Very tiny compared to the other ones. He was eating, and then went away from his bowl, and started licking and shaking his head, just like in the videos. But, as he was doing so, I called out his name, he looked at me, and then stopped shortly afterwards. The time frame, I'd guess, was about 10-15 seconds. Very small compared to a 45-60 minute episode. So, I'm thinking about a PM I received from one of our members, who said it might be a cervical/neck problem. (their fluff baby has episodes like Snowball and was diagnosed with two discs out of alignment) Whatever caused it last evening ... the good news is that it didn't last long at all.

Thank you, again, for your prayers, Maggie. 


QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 27 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855348


> Still sending positive thoughts to you and Snowball! :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Sophia, for the continued prayers and thoughts! :tender: 


QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 27 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855356


> Sending big hugs to you and Snowball :tender: :tender: I hope he is going to be ok. Glad you have had a good couple of days. :Good luck:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Maureen, for the hugs! :tender: 


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 27 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855368


> I'm so glad to hear Snowball is having some good days and I hope they continue. We're thinking about you two and sending prayers and good thoughts. I hope you get positive news when you have your appointment the 8th.
> Please give Snowball hugs and kisses from me and the girls. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Jane, for the kisses and hugs from you and the girls! :tender: I gave Snowball the other hugs and kisses from you, Tess, Zoey, and Emy ... and, I swear he smiled! So many pretty girls ... and so much love. :wub: :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 28 2009, 12:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=855389


> Kodi and I are glad to hear you and Snowball enjoyed the past few days episode free.[/B]


Thank you, Terry and Kodi. :tender: 

I just added a little update in this post ... that he had a tiny episode last evening. However, it very tiny compared to the other episodes. I noticed this tiny epsisode when he started to eat his dinner. So, the thought, once again, entered my mind that it might be some kind of stress in his neck area. 

I just had another thought, too. Right before dinner ... he was raising his head up high and trying to get into a big box that was sitting on the floor. It's the box getting packed with gifts for Snowball's SS buddy! And, within the box is a treat that Snowball happens to love! The treat is sealed in its's wrapper ... but, I guess Snowball's sniffer has no problems! LOL Anyway, I'm wondering if that was a possible stress related issue on Snowball's neck ... while bending his head up and backwards, trying to reach into the box. I'm keeping notes on all these things I am observing, for the neurologist.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have been out of the loop here at SM... (sorry life has gotten in the way)... I was made aware of snowball and came on SM to find out more info... I watched the videos... and kodie does not really act this way... I just got a new camera for xmas and it does videos so I will take a video tonight and post it for everyone to see exactly what kodie does... he was diagnosed with a type of chiari malformation at the base of the skull/spine. Kodie does a licking thing as well but I am not sure if its just a behavior issue or not.. (he has kelsie doing it too!) I have since taken kodie off of the neuro pain meds because I saw no behavior difference since we had him on them.

I am sorry about snowball.. and hope that you have found a solution to his behavior... its really hard not knowing... my prayers are with you... :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

how is precious Snowball doing these days? Did the vet figure out what might cause this?

wishing him all the best *love you, Snowball*

Kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes, I too am wondering how your little guy is doing... will look for an update and meanwhile praying all is going well!


----------

